# Parnis Submariner Not Waterproof!



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

hi all

i have a parnis submariner (sterile sub) which appears not to be waterproof, as fog/mist appears under the glass when i shower with it on. is there any way i can fix it (gasket/seals or anything?) or know where water is entering from the glass or caseback?

any advice is appreciated


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Just don't go in the shower with it on!


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

avidfan said:


> Just don't go in the shower with it on!


well it is supposed to be water-resistant, just wondered how i can rectify the problem?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

It could be the moisture in the air in the watch that's making it steam up-condensation.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes and you don't get a COSC certificate with their chronometers and it's rumoured that their Marina Militare brand is being copied by Panerai.

I'm surprised it's only misting - I wouldn't even go out in the rain with it!


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

so if i changed the o-seal or gasket it wouldnt enhance the water-resistance?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

take the back off it, leave it on a nice sunny windowsill (on the inside







) and let it dry right out for a week or two.

when fully dry, pop it in a dry cool shaded area for a day or so to go cold (not fridge).

put the back on again.

body heat should keep it condensation free.

don't wear a cheap leaky watch in the shower!

and don't just try to dry it out with a hair dryer!

unless you spend hours and waste a shed load of leccy you will only drive the moisture 'further into' the places in the watch where it will be hardest to escape from.

on reflection you could always pop in in a vacuum chamber for a short time, but, you would have to re lube the movement and then really clean the chamber out afterwards.

just don't wear rubbish watches in the shower in future.

perhaps not all parnis are rubbish, i suppose, dunno really.

do you need to time your showers?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

jrahmad98 said:


> so if i changed the o-seal or gasket it wouldnt enhance the water-resistance?


you would be well advised to buy a better watch, than to spend money upgrading a parnis, imho.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

jrahmad98 said:


> hi all
> 
> i have a parnis submariner (sterile sub) which appears not to be waterproof, as fog/mist appears under the glass when i shower with it on. is there any way i can fix it (gasket/seals or anything?) or know where water is entering from the glass or caseback?
> 
> any advice is appreciated


Dry it out cearfully and don't wear it in the shower again!

What water resistance does your Parnis claim to have?

Mine is only 3ATM, which I regard as being slashproof.


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

I understand that the seals on certain of these Far-Eastern watches are not always lubricated from the factory. I would be inclined, once its fully dry, to try some silicone grease on all the seals and try again. If it didn't work, I wouldn't be inclined to try much more, I'd just keep it for dry duties. You can get a decent Seiko diver for not much more than many of these Parnis retail for.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Breaking NEWS

Pretend Sub, pretends to be water proof.............. scandal

Why waste your money on a homage. Spend it on an inexpensive brand with original design ideas instead, and when they say it's WR they usually are.

Why do need a watch in the shower? You must have one filthy wrist if you don't take your watch off to bathe


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

ok thanks guys


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Buy a Seiko, not that expensive and does what it says on the dial or case :wink1:


----------



## mercmanuk (Jun 21, 2011)

jrahmad98 said:


> hi all
> 
> i have a parnis submariner (sterile sub) which appears not to be waterproof, as fog/mist appears under the glass when i shower with it on. is there any way i can fix it (gasket/seals or anything?) or know where water is entering from the glass or caseback?
> 
> any advice is appreciated


water resistance???whats the depth on the watch

30 mtrs don't go out in the rain

50 mtrs light splash of rain

100 mtrs possible shower

200 mtrs shower surface swim

300 mtrs swim and snorkel

1000 mtrs dive watch

these are from memory excuse if slightly out, but that's the rule, also detergent IE soap and shampoo can capillarity in hot water into the watch, as the gaskets are only designed to deal within a temp range with water only no contaminates

Mark


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Defender said:


> jrahmad98 said:
> 
> 
> > hi all
> ...


Or Splash-proof...


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't shower in any parnis watch I've had. While I do like them I really don't see the need to shower with any watch on! Would anyone like to say why they do it? I'll rinse one in the bath while it's running if I'm dirty after work but they just collect dust and dirt with me. Strange people


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> > jrahmad98 said:
> ...


Depends how careless you are. :lol: :lol:


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

I missed out on a Parnis Sub yesterday on some american auction thing, glad now.

I did have an Alpha though that got flooded submerging my arm in the bath for about 5 secs (bathing the baby)

Im sure that wasnt 3ATM


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> > jrahmad98 said:
> ...


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Billyloves2boogie said:


> Or Splash-proof...
> 
> [/quote
> 
> ...


Sorry, my mistake, I plead english as being my second launguage, not sue what my first one is though!

No spellchecker!!


----------



## mercmanuk (Jun 21, 2011)

Defender said:


> Billyloves2boogie said:
> 
> 
> > Or Splash-proof...
> ...


easy mistake to make, but this is the second one. :thumbsup: :shocking:

only yoking


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thomasaurus said:


> I wouldn't shower in any parnis watch I've had. While I do like them I really don't see the need to shower with any watch on! Would anyone like to say why they do it? I'll rinse one in the bath while it's running if I'm dirty after work but they just collect dust and dirt with me. Strange people


How else are you going to clean it, I always wear my watch in the shower/bath

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

mercmanuk said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> > Billyloves2boogie said:
> ...


KO, uwe wine!


----------

